# Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with kid



## back2naturemom (May 1, 2011)

First off I am new to the forum and I have a few questions about goats. Do they or can they develop udders without being pregnant? and can a freshly neutered buck impregnate my goat?

I have had my goats since they were 4 months old (Jan. 2011 is when I bought them), a Nanny(pygmy) and a Buck (pygmy/alphine), the lady I bought them from had them running together and I had her fix the male for me at that time since the nanny was so small I didn't want her to have any kids yet and continued to let them run together. Could he have gotten her pregnant when she came in to heat a month later?

I have a pic of her. One day she didn't have these and the next day she had them and fairly noticeable just looking at her. Ideally I'd like for her not to be pregnant and she is so small I am afraid it will hurt her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with k*

It's entirely possible. I have a pygmy doe who had her first heat at 3 months old and another doe who was accidentally bred at 4 months old( she delivered when she was 9 months old with no problem..the buck was a nigerian and she's a pygmy/nigi)

Teats on a young doe will plump up once they start having heats, but if you think theres the possibility of the pygmy/alpine cross breeding with her in January...she wouldn't be due til closer the end of this month. Most first timers will develop an udder 4-6 weeks before they kid. I would be very concerned though with that possiblity due to the fact that the boy is mixed with a larger breed.

There are does who have "precocious udders"...meaning that they will make an udder without being bred...it's hormones and coming from heavy milking lines that cause this.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with k*

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
about the boy... if he was banded he could still have been able to successfully breed a doe for a while until the bands do their job.


----------



## back2naturemom (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with k*

Thanks for the quick reply. I think for now I will just have to watch her but that too worries me that he is a bigger breed. He isn't to much bigger than her but enough that you can tell he is not full pygmy. I have also never seen a goat birthed, only thing I have ever seen is a kitten. I am just stressing.

I never intended for this to happen. I thought once he was banded it'd be safe for them to be together, they had been bottle fed together and cry when separated.  I guess it is what it is.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with k*

Oh and the food shows on the does left side babies would show on the right. So in the photo you have her left side showing and it looks a bit round this is only her tummy kids if any would be on the other side.


----------



## back2naturemom (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with k*

That is good to know, i didn't realize they only sat on one side of the Momma.


----------



## back2naturemom (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with k*

Another question, is it normal for her to have long teats and no udder? Cause she doesn't have a full pouch or anything like that yet. Just some loose skin.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with k*

Most young does will gain teat size as they mature...if you aren't feeling an udder then it's very likely that she's being a normal "pre teen" with her growth.


----------



## back2naturemom (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Questions about my 7 month old Nanny who might be with k*

See I was wondering that too Liz. I have had goats before but they were all Nannies that had had kids before. I will just keep an eye on her to see if anything changes. I really hope she isn't/doesn't kid for a while. I'd like her to be older and a little bigger. She and her sister were so malnourished that when I got them that one died and we almost lost her. They were skin and bones.


----------



## Eden22 (Dec 7, 2012)

My goats love the chicken feed too!


----------

